# What are your big costume plans for 2005?



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

Frizzen, what are you going to do with a hearse?
I was given one last summer, a 1957 Cadillac, the scariest thing about it was the guy's ex-wife's name on the title!
All it cost me was $117.00 to get it hauled by truck(a big truck) to my place from Iowa, about 50 miles.
Now I have a driver behind the wheel and little skeletons hanging on the back of his seat with cartoon bubbles saying "Are We there Yet?"
I have a light blue flood light inside the car and a green light behind the grill with a sound-maker I built that sort of sounds like the engine is trying to start(when I push a button inside of the house)it scares alot of people.

"My Insanity is well-respected, until they wiggle free and become a stringer for a tabloid"


----------



## bodybagging (Nov 18, 2003)

In addition to upgrades on the ConstantSorrowz and Bodybags costumes I am making my very first zombietized Pirate king costume....cannot wait...the beginning stages will be veiwable at this years transworld......sweeeeetttt cannot wait....

I'm the best at what I do, What I do isn't very nice


----------



## frizzen (Sep 9, 2004)

That's just my signature. I've just always wanted one. They're beautiful cars, can haul just about anything (or anyone), a bit more practical than a big SUV, rare enough that you probably won't see somebody else driving your car, about a thousand times cooler than any minivan or stationwagon. Someday... You were GIVEN a '57 Caddy? *droool* pics???
-
My costume will probably be either a giant grim reaper kinda thing (stalker?) , or something to do with whatever the theme will be if I do a party.

I want a hearse.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

I was looking at the blaze-orange hunter clothes in Wally-Mart today, thinking of making a "Deerhunter" costume, of course I have to first make a deer head to wear, then come the orange clothes, all ragged and bloody, my little hooves will be carrying a big gun of course, I would be making that too, a gun so preposterous that nobody could think for a heartbeat that it was a real gun (cartoonish, large)
This county is usually second in deer kills . The first place county is our northern boardering county, so all the deer are HERE in the whole state of Illinois! Corn-fed too! Poor little cuties!
I could never kill one,..unless I was in the tavern and got into a fight with it after it said terrible untrue things about MY SISTER!

"My Insanity is well-respected, until they wiggle free and become a stringer for a tabloid"


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

Frizzen, you can see some pictures of the hearse on my website: hauntedravensgrin.com I could put the pictures here , if I wasn't so computer ill-literate!!!

"My Insanity is well-respected, until they wiggle free and become a stringer for a tabloid"


----------



## Mindcrime (Sep 6, 2004)

I'm planning on being 'Darkness' from Legend. Toughest part will be those horns...


---------------
Never criticize someone until you have walked a mile in their shoes. That way, when you DO criticize them, you are a mile away, and you have their shoes...


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

Are you planning on walking through any doorways when wearing those horns?
It takes some planning or good logistics.

"My Insanity is well-respected, until they wiggle free and become a stringer for a tabloid"


----------



## frizzen (Sep 9, 2004)

Pretty coach, even if a little rough. Oh and it's a sideloader. *drools* Wicked car! Though what did you do to that 70's Thunderbird, that's horrible! *cries* Please, I beg you, don't do any more "modifications" to the hearse.

Gym's hearse:










I want a hearse.


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

We will have a Mummy in our haunt this year. "Bubba Hoh-Tep" will need the requisite Sarcophagus. We will also be featuring Michael Jackson's Bedroom this year. One of those "Wacko-Jacko masks, white sequined glove, white Jumpsuit, pretty simple, really. Other than that, no changes planned.

Wolfman


----------



## bodybagging (Nov 18, 2003)

wolfman you need to build a tower and have MJs bedroom atop of it..then have him dangling a baby out of the tour window....

I'm the best at what I do, What I do isn't very nice


----------



## Hecate (Aug 25, 2004)

I thought this year I would go for an ice queen, seeing all these icicle and crystal-type x-mas stuff is getting my imagination going: "Hmmmm, how can I incorporate this into Halloween..." I have blond straight hair down to my , thought I'd try to get it white, elaborate crystal headress, white cape dress, frozen face crystals fx, white out eyes...blah blah, you get the idea

Halloween obsession, or possesion?


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

..and the "Ice Queen" needs blood to warm her, other people's blood of course, right?

"My Insanity is well-respected, until they wiggle free and become a stringer for a tabloid"


----------



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

I am probably gonna be Alice from the video game.


I am actually thinking about having an Alice Party this year too. That is if my husband and I get a house by then. Still working on that. Throwing around ideas as having it like a goth wonderland-type deal.


----------



## SumrCFD (Oct 13, 2004)

I tend to run with the same character for a few years so I will be doing my second Dawn costume in 2005. I am still looking at inexpensive sewing machines with a lot of features so I can learn how to sew the outfit I want. I also start my insane training routine in Februaury due to upcoming surgery (nothing major, was hit in the throat a long time ago with a golf club and this is just some cosmetic work) and the fact that the Dawn character normally wears some very tight and revealing clothes (here's hoping to another warm halloween next year LOL).

The costume will be based upon, but not exactly like, a picture the creator did some time back (see below). I will need to learn body makeup since I will be white and silver from hair to feet, with the exception of the tears (either blue or black) and some makeup from the hands to elbows (black or red). The ottfit will remain white but I will be changing the dress a bit and using the chain and rose theme as some sort of belt.


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

I think I may be a devil. I've surprisingly never done the devil costume since some people think I am the devil. I want to go all out. Not necesarily do all red face, but lots of red makeup...more of a sexy devil I think.


----------



## sisvicki (Jan 30, 2004)

My borther-in-law has a deer head headpiece. Has the actual deer head on top with antlers and his head is in the neck. The eyes of the thing light up and it's pretty darn cool.

I was trying to figure out how to create a Mother Nature costume with leaves and such made with Fiber Optics that would change them colors with the season. White for winter, dark red or gold for fall, pink for spring, green for summer. Then when somebody messes with Mother Nature, I wanted to be able to have a control that would blacklight light up the face to display blacklight makeup so she looks evil and P.O.'d However, I am thinking it's all a little ambitious.


----------



## DeathDealer (Jun 18, 2004)

I am trying to complete my Underworld DeathDealer costume for this year. I couldn't finish it last year. Fortunatly I had a costume finished that had not been worn so I was not without a costume last year.


----------



## Skull Face 275 (Dec 31, 2004)

i am doing a toxic theme this year, so me and 3 of my friends are going to be in jumpsuits and gas masks. we already have collected barrels, and i just figured a way to scare people, using the barrels. th suits can be bought at Party City for 20.00$ each, so n my friends are gonna shell some miney, but it will be worth it. BTW, i am looking for a short bus ( or retard bus, whatever you may call it) for an evil ice cream rtuck idea me and my father designed.


----------



## Accuran (Jul 11, 2004)

Today I went to Joan fabrics and they had costume patterns from Simplicity on sale for .99, regular prices are 6.99 - 16.99

Frank


----------



## Annea (Aug 14, 2004)

SumrCFD - why don't you try e-bay for a dress like that, if you look at the formal dresses and even wedding dress there are some good costumes starting around $14.99.


----------



## SumrCFD (Oct 13, 2004)

I am going to have to custom make the one I actually want. It is still going to be all white but the midsection is going to be a corset type of garment, built into the dress. I am still trying to learn how but will probably be able to figure it out between now and then (I hope). Plus I am really tall with a long torso and long legs, it is very difficult to find dresses that fit well. (and bathing suits, t-shirts that are not mens shirts, comfortable jeans that are not boot cut... 

Thank you for the suggestion though.


----------



## Annea (Aug 14, 2004)

I know its really difficult finding good costumes, for this year I would like a strapless, long black satin corest dress, have not found one yet and I thought about trying to make one but i don't have a clue on how to do the stays or boning in the dress.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2005)

Husband and I are thinking of doing a couple's costume: Him: Jack the Ripper and Me: a Victorian prostitute. I picked up a bunch of patterns at JoAnn fabrics for .99 cents (thanks for the tip), which is what gave me the idea.

My husband liked the idea; he said "Haha! They haven't caught me yet and they never will!" 

Sounds enthusiastic to me!


----------



## SumrCFD (Oct 13, 2004)

Annea, I have no idea either but I learn best when I just try to do something. I learned how to change my own spark plugs, wires, and distrubutor cap that way.  And the car still ran! Admittedly a friend had to run me to Sears three or four times before it was done since I did not own any tools at the time (my small home kit ended up with an ex).

I am still looking around for how to's on it and also have a coworker who is into crafts. I want to be a sewing queen by the end of the year.


----------



## Annea (Aug 14, 2004)

I think I've found my Halloween 2005 idea, Elizabeth (Erzebet) Bathory, she bathed in blood to keep her youthful looks! Although I might go with a more 'Hammer House of Horror' look than her portrait shows her!


----------



## Demonic Dante (Feb 5, 2005)

im leaning towarm my own homemade zombie costume but ill buy a mask


----------



## SumrCFD (Oct 13, 2004)

Annea, I found a how to make a corset online but the bookmark is on my other 'puter. I'll try to post it tonight. It is not as difficult as I thought.


----------



## Annea (Aug 14, 2004)

Hey Sumr i've found a place that sells all the things you need to make your own corset, the stays etc. Its www.AlterYears.com they are in California but they do mail order. I am still trying to decide wether to make or buy one (the sewing machine has ceased to be)they cost a lot to buy, $149 upwards for a nice one.


----------



## SumrCFD (Oct 13, 2004)

Neat site, thanks. Here is the one I mentioned:

http://www.koshka-the-cat.com/shieldmaiden_corset.html


----------



## Annea (Aug 14, 2004)

Thanks Sumr, will give it a go!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

I'm so glad I"m not the only one already thinking/plannning/fretting about next Halloween. Although my wife also really loves the holiday and loves to dress, she thinks I'm nuts to be worried about it now...........


----------



## frizzen (Sep 9, 2004)

Who's more nuts, the person who starts planning for it NOW, or the one that's rushing around trying to decide the week before Halloween?

There are LESS than 240 days left!!!


----------



## internal virus (Sep 1, 2004)

Ill probably just paint my face with a horrifying spectacle, and wear all black with chains.


----------



## frizzen (Sep 9, 2004)

I'm still not really sure what I'll be, but it'll probably somehow incorporate the Skeleton Hand I'm building over in Props. Though if I go along with costume for theme my sister wants for her party, I may have to let my dad or g/f get to make the debut with it.


----------



## mr_maniacal (Mar 6, 2005)

Mindcrime I did that before at least a version. I loved that movie and Darkness was one of the characters that sparked my interest in learning special FX make-up. I actually went to a ren. fair and got a pair of 2 foot long bull horns. I then made a mold of the horns and made foam versions. It still required some crazy glue and duct tape to keep them secured to the baldcap. Just like to mention I had the bald cap on a wig head when I actually glued the horns on....anyhow it was my version of the caracter and it was tough actually walking through the actual haunt so I acted outside that night. Imagine a 6' 3" devil with 2 foot horns coming out of his head jumping into the back of a moving pick-up truck. One of the highlights of that season. I've included a link to the picture of the Darkness character as well as the galleries on my site of the many other characters I've done.

http://www.maniacalproductions.com/site/fx3.htm

http://www.maniacalproductions.com/site/fx1.htm

I have some ideas for new characters this year that I'll post. Maybe someone can help.

Mr. Maniacal


----------



## mr_maniacal (Mar 6, 2005)

*Wheelers*

Greetings to you all...
Alright I've been tossing around this character for literally years now, but never had the guts to try it out. Do you remeber the cheap sequel to The Wizard of Oz simply named Return to Oz. Well The Wheelers from that movie were sealed in my brain since the first moment I saw them and years later after I saw the movie I started acting in haunted attractions. Of course being the sick and twisted person that I am naturally The Wheelers slowly forced their way back from the dark corners of my brain and begged to become a reality in haunted houses. I think I have some ideas and have worked on stilts before in haunted houses. They are fairly easy once you get the hang of it, but now I'm trying to figure out a way to attach wheels to the bottom that will give me solid control and are somewhat safe to move around on. I figure for the forward arms I would build off of crutches modifing them so that extended sleeves on the costume will cover the attachment and creating the desired look. Like I said I think the hardest thing would be finding the right wheels to add to the costume.Just thought I'd share one of my 2005 ideas and if anyone has any thoughts on the costume then please feel free to let me know. Take care all...

Mr. Maniacal


----------



## frizzen (Sep 9, 2004)

Cool site. I'd like to see a pic of the wheelers from that from the movie. I can't find anything on it, beyond writeups on how scary they are. I think I've got some ideas on how to make that a safe and cool costume.


----------



## LHALLOW (Aug 10, 2004)

mr maniacal - I loved Return to Oz, it was a great movie.
The wheelers were pretty freaky, it would be a really cool costume if you can pull it off.


----------



## mr_maniacal (Mar 6, 2005)

Awesome I have to say that it's a good feeling when you talk about a movie that sort fo fell from the limelight rather quickly and others actually have seen it and like it! Most people I talk to about movies like Return to OZ have either never seen it or thought it was stupid! Anyhow I don't have any pics on my computer at the moment put I'll scan some and then post them asap. Take care!

Mr. Maniacal


----------



## LHALLOW (Aug 10, 2004)

I saw the movie for sale at Amazon and am thinking about getting it. The VHS is on $8.50. My husband has never seen it and you can't rent it anywhere.


----------



## mr_maniacal (Mar 6, 2005)

LHALLOW said:


> I saw the movie for sale at Amazon and am thinking about getting it. The VHS is on $8.50. My husband has never seen it and you can't rent it anywhere.


About a year ago or so it was released on DVD as well. I found it a Suncoast Movies and More for 20 bucks and passed it up. I found it for rent online at Netflix on DVD so I rented it to try to capture some better pics off of it then the fuzzy ones I have. Once I do that I'll post them on here. I think it's a great movie, but I have several catagories I put movies into before I pay 20 bucks to own them. Great movies you can't live without I buy. Movies that are great but make you think twice about buying I try to find them cheaper or I'll rent and illegally copy...but I'll deny that if it gets repeated lol...and movies that sort fo suck, but there are a few things in the movie that appeal to me either funny or cool FX I"ll catch them on TV and tape them. That's sort of my rating system on movies. Hey for 8.50 I'd go for it it's worth it to say the least. It's one of those good dark movies that make you want to have hope that Hollywood every now and then still has a creative mind pulling the strings somewhere.

Mr. Maniacal


----------



## LHALLOW (Aug 10, 2004)

Mr.Maniacal
Alright, I don't know if these links will work or not. I found a couple of pics of the Wheelers from Return to Oz. I have the fever now, I am going to buy this movie.  

http://www.geocities.com/lhallow/dorwheeler2.jpg
http://www.geocities.com/lhallow/normal_dorwheeler.jpg


----------



## frizzen (Sep 9, 2004)

How many legs do those have? Looks like 6 or 8 from one pic.

Anyway, I'd incorporate like a bike brake setup for each of the arm extension / wheel things, then cheat and use like a set of rollerskates for your feet. Rollerskates are more stable if not accurate to the movie, but how many people do you know that have seen the movie and would be critiqueing the costume? You've got about 200 days to learn to skate if you need to, and having brake calipers will let you lock the front for more stability so you can use them like Ski Poles while you learn how to use the costume.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

For the wheelers costume mechanical workings maybe the simplest way could work the best?
A fork like a miniature front biycycle fork over the wheel could then extend up with a padded surface to recieve the palm of the hand, straps around this fork's shaft as it comes up off of the wheel to go around the forearm, then a glove on the hand and your "disc" brake is your own hand pinching the edge of the wheel.
The rear wheels , I think, would want to be wheels that did not have alot of "spin" potential, maybe their little axles screwed down and bound more tight than not, allowing some turning but not like a ball-bearing at all.
Control is the huge factor here, of course I live in "MOUNT" Carroll, Illinois, we have steep hills here. (unlike most of the rest of this state.)
My old spider costume had a skateboard attached to the belly of it, but I could still stand up and merely walk around too. Always allow yourself some options if something breaks or just quits working right.
Of course my extreme costumes were not so much "costumes" as they were torture devices for the person wearing it!
Everything has it's "Price"!


----------



## mr_maniacal (Mar 6, 2005)

Trust me I've paid the price many of times...and have the scars to prove it lol. I have to thank you guys for a couple of things. First the pics are way better than the ones I have. Mine are like screen captures I pulled off the net a few years back and were horrible, but I was making due. So thanks again for the pics. Now for thanks number two. I was going to make a rig with tricycle wheels and never gave a thought about breaks. That's how I work I get excited and want to jump right in and never pay attention to minor details like safety! Eventually I would have thought about it...say...when I was flat on my face bleeding all over the place. I'll keep you all posted as the costume progresses and keep my digital camera charged up for pics as well. As for a exact replica of the character I was planning on my version making it even creepier in a way (if that's possible those things are damn freaky to me) with a corpse face and a wig of long dirty black hair. Oh to answer your question Frizzen they were humanoid with two legs and extended wheel ended arms as leg pair two I guess, but in the one pic and from what I remember they did stand on the back two legs on occasion. Anyhow thanks again guys I'll keep you posted.

Mr. Maniacal


----------



## frizzen (Sep 9, 2004)

Gym, any pics of the spider costume? It sounds cool!

I kinda liked the bike (horseshoe) brake just because you can get extra mechanical advantage, and you can make the arms longer so you won't be walking all ass-up. Besides, have you ever tried to stop a spinning wheel with your hand? let alone when falling? 

I was thinking something like 6-8" lawn mower wheels, sleeved bolt for axle or one with sufficent grip not to chew up the wheel, then you can probably just do a strap of 1/8x1" steel or build a fork if it's not strong enough, little notch & weld or chop & rivit to get the angles like they did, bring it up to grip, and have an upright that goes up farther and straps to your forearm, brakes mounted about as you'd expect. I dunno, I'm just making up up as I go. Should be able to find the stuff cheap or at the side of road on trashday.


----------



## bodybagging (Nov 18, 2003)

here is the capn carcass costume


----------



## bodybagging (Nov 18, 2003)

or not.................__________________


----------



## whynotgrl666 (Oct 12, 2003)

For a costume for myself? big plans? well honestly, ive got a few ideas but a lot depends on my losing weight . somethings dont play well on me at 200lbs.


----------



## bodybagging (Nov 18, 2003)

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v71/bodybagging/DSCN1423.jpg" alt="Image hosted by Photobucket.com">
<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v71/bodybagging/03e722ac.jpg" alt="Image hosted by Photobucket.com">
<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v71/bodybagging/07cf8499.jpg" alt="Image hosted by Photobucket.com"><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v71/bodybagging/03e722ac.jpg" alt="Image hosted by Photobucket.com">


----------



## whynotgrl666 (Oct 12, 2003)

i wish my local joannes was closer. its a two bus ride ordeal best saved for nicer weather. Hecate i love your idea sounds really cool. The dawn costume reminds me of the year i went as the comic character,electra. basic red cat suit cut to my navel.i had to be very careful how i moved.lol


----------



## whynotgrl666 (Oct 12, 2003)

im considering buying a black gown from ebay it would make a terrific witch outfit......


----------



## peeweepinson (Aug 18, 2003)

Gonna put my 6'7 husband in The Creeper outfit from Jeepers Creepers. I have ordered the mask, now I have to find a duster big enough. No luck on ebay. Anyone with ideas on where to find a 3XLT black duster? I also need his hat. The hat was $40.00 and the mask was $85.00 + shipping, etc. so I was hoping to find him the hat cheaper. He will be among some scarecrows in the haunt.


----------



## mr_maniacal (Mar 6, 2005)

*Lord Darkness and other Legend Action Figures*



Mindcrime said:


> I'm planning on being 'Darkness' from Legend. Toughest part will be those horns...
> 
> ---------------
> Never criticize someone until you have walked a mile in their shoes. That way, when you DO criticize them, you are a mile away, and you have their shoes...


Since you want to do Darkness from Legend I thought you might be interested in this

Now Playing Horror Figures features the movie Legend

SOTA Toys has the Now Playing line which is the new line of action figures absed on Horror Movies. This line is pretty good and it features an 18 inch to scale Darkness which with the horns makes it the largest 18 inch figure on the market today. They also have a Meg Mucklebones and quite of few more horror figures in the works....ones never produced before. They also have a Jeepers Creepers figure, Aerican Werewolf in London figures, Dune figures, Toxic Avenger figures, and more. All with awesome detail that blows McFarlane's Movie Maniac line out of the water. Check these out.


----------



## whynotgrl666 (Oct 12, 2003)

http://photobucket.com/albums/v462/whynotgrl666/


----------



## whynotgrl666 (Oct 12, 2003)

the above shows the ren faire type gown i just purchased,just need a black chemise. thats a start for an old fashioned witch. i also have a gown being made by a wild rice list lady. that leaves make up and accessories.


----------



## Annea (Aug 14, 2004)

Hi whynotgrrl, i like your photos, that red and black dress is really nice did you get it made? And the photo with the turkeys, are they wild turkeys (i've got pet turkeys! My husband hates them but the kids and I like them)


----------



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

Mindcrime - I found a website on a guy who has done a Lord Darkness mask before. Here is the link:

http://www.figmentfly.com/legend/merchandise1.html

They also have Lilli's dress and wedding dress on there too.

Hope I was of some help.


----------



## whynotgrl666 (Oct 12, 2003)

*the gown*

yes the black gown with red bodice has been made for me by morganna (inez) from halloween-L , and theres a pic somewhere in my photobucket of me wearing it ,doesnt really do it justice, im ordering other garments from her she is just the best !


----------



## Half Blood Prince (May 8, 2005)

Im not sure but i might be a Jedi or Harry Potter. Im a huge fan of both and it's gettin really hard to decide! Someone Help me!


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 6, 2004)

Half Moon Prince,

have you ever thought about combining the two somehow to come up with an original costume of your own? It can be done....


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

One Halloween, many moons ago, I went to an adult party(around a campfire) as a Nazi.
This other person showed up wearing a beret , ex cetra and began meanacing me with a pair of pliers. I finally recognised this person as my own wife, pretending to be a Jewish man!(shades of "Yentl!")
The lower half of my costume was just ripped shorts and fake blood running down my legs(I couldn't come up with any real pants for the costume)
Then I later find out it WAS an adult party, I had been invited, but it was a group of very religious people who probably didn't appreciate my "Jewish-Man-wife" trying to castrate me with pliers around the campfire!


----------



## LHALLOW (Aug 10, 2004)

Now that we have the theme for the party down. I've FINALLY decided on my costume. I've decided on taking myself out of one of the main roles for the murder mystery. Not much of an actress, I do much better if I can just sit and look pretty. So I've decided to be a gangster chick. I'm thinking a short pinstripe skirt suit with thigh high tights and heels. A garter on each leg, one to hold the booze, one to hold the gun.


----------



## llondra (Sep 29, 2004)

We're doing a Ghost Pirate theme for our Halloween party this year - mostly because my husband bought a really nice pirate costume on sale. He now has the high leather boots and rapier to match, thanks to a visit to our annual Ren Faire. So, other than looking for accessories - like possibley hand-tooled leather eye patch, jewelry, guns, etc. - he's set for his costume.

Ideas I've thought of for me include:

* A parrot - I was thinking of a Las Vegas Showgirl type look with lots of feathers or, a San Diego chicken costume.

* His yo-ho-ho - A pirate ho, which would be a mix of the stereotypical disco ho look, with some mixed in piratish accessories. Go-go boots and an eye patch.

* Mr. Prostitute, who's in charge of discipline - it's been a few years since I've seen Yellowbeard, so I'd have to go back to make sure I have that title right. I think this is the one I'm leaning toward.

Cheers!


----------



## Zombie-F (Jul 23, 2004)

I'm kinda boring this year. I bought an expensive vampire costume last year, so I intend to get some more use out of it. Here's a link to the costume: http://www.frightcatalog.com/Halloween-Adult+Costumes/Scary+Costumes+Men/1001_Gothic-Vampire.html

I'll probably wear that at our Halloween party and will most likely don the "Zombie-F" costume again for Halloween itself. http://www.unpleasantstreet.com/index.php?x=/photos/2002&y=2002-09

Only 162 more days!!!


----------



## Mr_Awful (Aug 3, 2005)

I will most likely dress as Jason Voorhees again for the third straight year.


----------



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

I've decided to do a female Harry Potter........Harietta Potter! 

I actually wanted to do Charlize Theron's Aeon Flux...but that may be too much work.


----------



## Mr_Awful (Aug 3, 2005)

RedSonja said:


> I've decided to do a female Harry Potter........Harietta Potter!
> 
> I actually wanted to do Charlize Theron's Aeon Flux...but that may be too much work.


Ha. What Harry Potter would look like if he had a sex change huh?


----------



## GrimExecutioner (Oct 4, 2004)

I'm going with a simple black robe, a "crypt creature" mask, some kind of like werewolf gloves, two pairs of carbon steel manacles, and a ball and chain. I will post a pic of me in my costume ASAP.


----------



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

Zeeboe said:


> Ha. What Harry Potter would look like if he had a sex change huh?


Yeah, maybe I could be his long, lost twin sister he never knew he had, with a matching scar!....That storyline will be in book 7, I guarantee ya!! Ha-ha


----------



## cemeteryfairy (Aug 12, 2005)

I'm thinking about being a dark fairy. I still need to find black wings and maybe a different dress. I have the makeup all planned out though. Really pale face with black veins, black eyeliner, light blue eye shadow, and lip gloss. I've never seen this done before so I thought I'd try it.


----------



## artnerd18 (Aug 23, 2004)

*Morticia or the Wicked Witch*

I'm not really sure yet but the two that are on top in my mind are Morticia from the Adams Family or The Wicked Witch from the Wizard of Oz. The Wizard of Oz one might be good since I'm looking for a good group costume and there's tons of good characters in that. The Wiked Witch has a special place in my heart becuase of the play Wicked. If you don't know about it yet, it's the pre story to the Wizard of Oz, and the Wicked Witch is known by her real name, Elphaba. I could also be the Wicked version and my friends could be Fiyero, Galinda, and Nessarose, or Madame Morrible.


----------



## Rockerella (Aug 30, 2005)

*Wicked*



artnerd18 said:


> I'm not really sure yet but the two that are on top in my mind are Morticia from the Adams Family or The Wicked Witch from the Wizard of Oz. The Wizard of Oz one might be good since I'm looking for a good group costume and there's tons of good characters in that. The Wiked Witch has a special place in my heart becuase of the play Wicked. If you don't know about it yet, it's the pre story to the Wizard of Oz, and the Wicked Witch is known by her real name, Elphaba. I could also be the Wicked version and my friends could be Fiyero, Galinda, and Nessarose, or Madame Morrible.


I love this idea! Wicked was AWESOME (as a singer and a halloween addict, I can't think of anything better!!) And Fieyro...yeowwww. I only have to say: "Not every one can travel by bubble....." LOL.


----------



## sisvicki (Jan 30, 2004)

Here is an awesome swamp monster idea:

http://www.save-on-crafts.com/hamocoin.html


----------



## artnerd18 (Aug 23, 2004)

Thanks Rockerella! What are you planning on doing for Halloween?


----------



## Rockerella (Aug 30, 2005)

Shhhh, it's a secret - but I'm gonna be Corpse Bride....LOL ~ The costume is almost done and the movie's not even out yet! I have to come up with a way to make it look like a brand new wedding dress has been buried underground for a few years (color and texture-wise) and then I'll be just about there! Thanks for asking Artnerd! 

Nessarose would be a great costume with the wheelchair and the shoes as they're described in the book - but I don't think many people would get it.


----------



## Annea (Aug 14, 2004)

My 5year old daughter wants to be Cleopatra and my 8 year old wants to be a Banshee (grey cloak and green dress) anyone got any ideas on these! 
I'm going to be Erzebet Bathory, i've just bought the dress and now need to decide wether to dye it dark red or black!


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2005)

Annea said:


> My 5year old daughter wants to be Cleopatra and my 8 year old wants to be a Banshee (grey cloak and green dress) anyone got any ideas on these!
> I'm going to be Erzebet Bathory, i've just bought the dress and now need to decide wether to dye it dark red or black!



oooow.... Erzebet Bathory.... now there's an evil one!


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

Every year I host our haunt done up as the Ghost of "The King", Elvis Presley. Recognized and beloved by all, I find him to be the perfect, non-threatening, Haunted House Host. The white cotton jumpsuit looks terrific under Black Light, what with all the sequins and all. It's all a lot of fun.


----------



## TheDragon (Sep 19, 2005)

This halloween, I have opted for The Phantom of the Opera as I greatly enjoy the film version that came out this year.


----------

